# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CAD, CAM và các tiện ích >  Thứ tự machine trong Catia

## Gabriel

Mọi người cho mình hỏi, ví dụ như mình machine 10 cái pockets giống nhau một lúc, thì làm sao mình có thể chọn thứ tự cái nào trước, cái nào sau được ah? Hoặc ít nhất thì cũng nó cũng đi theo một pattern nào đó (trái qua phải, trên xuống dưới chẳng hạn). Mình làm nó machine lung tung không theo thứ tự nào hết, nhìn rất không đẹp mắt. Cám ơn mọi người.

----------

